# Best trigger mod for Glock 19



## Murtaugh

Hi all:
I've recently gotten a Glock 19. I like the gun a lot but the trigger is, as you all know, quite mushy. I realize that it's, to some degree a function of the safety.
I'll get to the point. I'm considering a couple of trigger mods and would like opinions on which way to go.
The first is a Ghost 3.5 trigger & spring kit and the other is just a connector from Lone Wolf. 
I surmise that as Glocks have the built in safety in the trigger that maybe I shouldn't go too soft of the trigger pull. I use the gun for both target and intend to carry soon.
So, gentlemen, wadda you say?


----------



## Buddhas

*Glock 19 trigger mod.*

I have done 2 Ghost mods On My 17 & 34. Big improvement over factory.


----------



## desertman

Murtaugh said:


> Hi all:
> I've recently gotten a Glock 19. I like the gun a lot but the trigger is, as you all know, quite mushy. I realize that it's, to some degree a function of the safety.
> I'll get to the point. I'm considering a couple of trigger mods and would like opinions on which way to go.
> The first is a Ghost 3.5 trigger & spring kit and the other is just a connector from Lone Wolf.
> I surmise that as Glocks have the built in safety in the trigger that maybe I shouldn't go too soft of the trigger pull. I use the gun for both target and intend to carry soon.
> So, gentlemen, wadda you say?


For safety considerations regarding the factory weight, I'd leave it alone. Depending on what you do it could be an accident waiting to happen. Personally, I've never had any issues with the standard factory weight triggers on a Glock. I did replace the factory trigger with an all aluminum "Pyramid Trigger" replacing the trigger only and not changing the factory weight. I just didn't like those cheap looking/feeling standard plastic triggers. Again, I replaced the trigger only, nothing else. They also add to the esthetics of the gun. They are available from the "Glockstore", along with just about anything else for a Glock. Some good, some just gimmicks/gizmo's that serve no purpose. Nothing against "Glockstore" they sell a lot of nice stuff to dress up the appearance of what would be otherwise a bland looking gun.


----------



## SouthernBoy

First off, the "trigger safety" is not a trigger safety at all. It is a drop safety. And it has absolutely no affect on the weight of the trigger.

Internally, there are two safeties: the firing pin safety block (also known as the striker safety block) and the cruciform safety. The striker safety block gets cammed up when the trigger is pulled to free up forward movement of the striker. The cruciform safety keeps the sear at the end of the cruciform in contact with the striker lug until enough rearward movement has taken place to allow the end of the trigger bar to be cammed downward by the connector, thereby releasing the striker.

I like to keep things simple and use Glock parts when I modify my Glock triggers, and I have modified every Glock I own to return at or as near to a 5-pound trigger pull weight as I can get. Here is what I do...


 A thorough polishing of all internal contacting metal surfaces with a Dremel, a soft felt polishing wheel, and Mother's metal polish.
 If the gun is a compact or subcompact, I replace the trigger bar assembly with the full size version in that series to get the smooth faced trigger.
 Lightly contour the drop safety to match the contour of the trigger face (be careful doing this). If the gun is a gen4, I will use a gen3 trigger bar if I find that doing so is necessary.
 Install a Glock 3.5 connector (now referred to as their 4.5 connector).
 Install a competition (6-pound) trigger spring.
I have found that these mods work very well for me. I don't always do all of them but I always do the polishing job. As for the replacements, I do one at a time then take pull weight measurements and check for feel and smoothness. I will install and remove parts until I get what I want in my Glock trigger. Sometimes this means a minimum of changes and sometimes it means the whole suite of them.


----------



## Murtaugh

Well, that's one hell of a reply SB. Thanks.


----------



## VAMarine

I'll be back. ...


----------



## SouthernBoy

Murtaugh said:


> Well, that's one hell of a reply SB. Thanks.


Thanks much. I hope I helped you with this. Glock triggers are funny things. Of all of the Glocks I have owned, no two have come in with the same trigger weight... and feel. Some have been pretty close but there is no across the board sameness to them. This means that mods may be in order if you want a better trigger. Really, in the end it all comes down to what works best for you. And that's all that really matters, anyway.

I just bought another one three days ago; a Model 30S. It will receive some, or all, of these mods after I have hit the range with it. I did install a temporary 3.5 connector to get the trigger weight down a little bit. Here are a few links for parts, if you are of a mind to do any of this...

http://glockparts.com/Glock original minus connector_it-6648.aspx
http://www.glockmeister.com/GLOCK-O...1-and-21SF-All-Generations/productinfo/G4417/

Note that the trigger bar is for my new gun. Yours would take the trigger bar for the Model 17.


----------



## VAMarine

I've had good results with a 3.5# connector and a Tyr trigger. Less creep, lot more crisp feeling. A little fluff and buff and it will be pretty nice.


----------



## desertman

Finally figured out how to add pictures, after all these years! Able to add an avatar too. Never knew what that was before. Now don't I feel like a dumb stupid idiot? Now I'm so proud of myself. Oh yeah, that's me hiking in the middle of that lonely desert trail to the right of that small Saguaro. Cantcha' tell?

Above are the two Glock's that I customized. Along with my P320 of which I polished the slide flats, and slide release button. Along with my two Redhawk's. I mirror polished the barrels, cylinder, trigger groups and hammer while leaving the frames brushed as from the factory. Same for my Super Blackhawk Bisley.

I added "Pyramid Triggers", stainless steel pins, ported "Lone Wolf" barrel which I shortened (cut off last port) re-crowned and finished off the end along with polishing it out to a mirror finish. Added white lettering. Added an extended slide stop which I later switched back (my left thumb would engage it under recoil) not good. Added stainless steel guide rod assembly which I later replaced with a non captive unit from Wolff Gunsprings. Later added night sights (not in picture). They both run flawlessly as can be expected. Pretty much did the same on the XDM .45 and XD .40. Except I polished the slide flats on the XDM and the controls on both Springfields along with stainless steel grip safeties.


----------



## shift1

Southern Boy nailed it! That's what I have done and will continue to do with the Holy Glock!


----------



## SouthernBoy

shift1 said:


> Southern Boy nailed it! That's what I have done and will continue to do with the Holy Glock!


Thanks much. You should feel the triggers of two of my primary carry Glocks, a 19 and a 23... both of which are gen3's. Smooth stage 1 take-up and a very nice break at state 2. The reset is audible, as was designed, and easily felt. These two Glocks have all of the mods I mentioned, along with sights which all of my Glocks get, are accurate, predictable, and reliable. Trigger bars are Glock, and from their full size counterparts, and the connector is Glock, the previously named 3.5 pound unit. The trigger spring is from Glockparts and is marketed as their "competition spring"... it is a 6-pounder. For carry guns, this is the trigger I want in my Glocks.


----------

